# Gold Level = total trip information



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

In my Lyft messages it says that they do have complete trip info before you accept your ride.
It looks like it might be tied into achieving gold level.
Does anyone have this feature ?


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> In my Lyft messages it says that they do have complete trip info before you accept your ride.
> It looks like it might be tied into achieving gold level.
> Does anyone have this feature ?


Yes. And I see they updated the app-again...🙄


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Yes. And I see they updated the app-again...🙄


I have diamond in Uber and love that feature.
It would be nice to have with Lyft as well.
With going back and fourth I am probably going to have hard time getting gold with Lyft and diamond with Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you're talking about the distance and direction of the trip, gold status gives you access to it but just like uber you don't get it unless your acceptance rate and cancellation rate or within certain parameters


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> If you're talking about the distance and direction of the trip, gold status gives you access to it but just like uber you don't get it unless your acceptance rate and cancellation rate or within certain parameters


I must have that criteria for Uber because I can tell length and time of pick up as well as ride itself. 
I can make a decision to accept or not in seconds.
The fact that there are stipulations attached to this is ridiculous.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I must have that criteria for Uber because I can tell length and time of pick up as well as ride itself.
> I can make a decision to accept or not in seconds.
> The fact that there are stipulations attached to this is ridiculous.


Uber's is >85% AR & <4% CR

And I believe
Lyft is >90% AR & IDK CR


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Mind you, it isn't the same info offering as Uber. Uber actually gives you the city destination. Lyft just tells you the direction and that is still too vague.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Uber's is >85% AR & <4% CR
> 
> And I believe
> Lyft is >90% AR & IDK CR


I am a day away from weekend quest with Uber.
I went with 20 rides for 70 dollars.
That's 7 rides a day this weekend.
Thursday no promo's so I am going with Uber because it's easier to calculate a ride before accepting.
If things are slow or I end up averaging 4 dollars a ride then I am off


PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Mind you, it isn't the same info offering as Uber. Uber actually gives you the city destination. Lyft just tells you the direction and that is still too vague.


I have always felt more comfortable and relaxed and in control running Uber over Lyft for that reason.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Mind you, it isn't the same info offering as Uber. Uber actually gives you the city destination. Lyft just tells you the direction and that is still too vague.


I notice that too. Like it'll just say "McDonald's." You're like, "WTF? Hell, which one???" 🤪Sometimes it'll flash the address but you'll miss it if you blink. It's silly. With all their updates, you'd think it would have dawned on the techs that a complete address is efficient for drivers🙄. I like to hear directions as well as see them as I'm driving, so I have a separate navigation system on Bluetooth which I really like.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> I notice that too. Like it'll just say "McDonald's." You're like, "WTF? Hell, which one???" 🤪Sometimes it'll flash the address but you'll miss it if you blink. It's silly. With all their updates, you'd think it would have dawned on the techs that a complete address is efficient for drivers🙄. I like to hear directions as well as see them as I'm driving, so I have a separate navigation system on Bluetooth which I really like.


Gawddamnit you people are stupid.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> I notice that too. Like it'll just say "McDonald's." You're like, "WTF? Hell, which one???" 🤪Sometimes it'll flash the address but you'll miss it if you blink. It's silly. With all their updates, you'd think it would have dawned on the techs that a complete address is efficient for drivers🙄. I like to hear directions as well as see them as I'm driving, so I have a separate navigation system on Bluetooth which I really like.


Plus there are addresses that I recognize as soon as I see them. Train station , the mall, certain hotels etc. 
If you know your area you anticipate the navigation directions as you approach your destination.
Workers going to DD or Subway or McDonald's usually wear there hats from those places which I like.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

No, no. They don't show you the DESTINATION address. Jesus fawk


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> No, no. They don't show you the DESTINATION address. Jesus fawk


Uber does much better job


----------

